# A real supercharging kit for the Ga16



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

Hey guys tomorrow I am making a supercharger kit for my sentra. I have a 240sx in the shop, so I am adding a supercharger for fun and to resell. I am using an electrically controlled supercharger (u can turn on using a/c button or toggle switch if desired) off of a mercedes 230 compressor, im also using a skyline rb25 intercooler, the sentra already has 240sx injectors, maxima fuel pump and and fuel pressure regulator from when it used to be turbo charged 1.5 years ago so fueling is good. This kit will replace the a/c compressor, It has mounting brackets and all proper mandrel bent piping including the intercooler plus a new open element intake, and fuel injectors. Your fuel injectors should be sufficient but I will add 240sx one just incase. It runs at 6-7 psi and it is running an hks external wastegate so you can regulate boost, which should be good for 60hp+. I am wondering what people would buy a kit like this for? How is 800-900$ for everything? I can sell it in less then a week if someone is interested.
Here's a pic of when the sentra was turbo.


-Thanks, Voya


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

You get this working successfully and you got yourself a buyer. I've been looking for a break like this for a long time. I'm even one step into the process: I removed all my a/c components and temporarily altered the tensioner for the belt.


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

TheSnail said:


> .
> Here's a pic of when the sentra was turbo.


I dont see the picture....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i forsee 140whpish outta this....maybe a little more. I don't think it'll be worth all the money.......


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Lots of us didn't even think anything above 150hp was possible with the GA16DE turbo, and that it was a total waste of time and money as well, but that was proven wrong (don't know to what extent though cause people talk of their 200+hp GA16DET but have no track numbers to prove it =\ ). Can't let one "not worth the money" comment stop you though, you never know until you try it.


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

Oh sorry about the pic, Go to www.turboprojects.com for when I fabbed up a turbo kit for it.

This sc kit should have the sentra at 170-185 hp at the flywheel. I can even dyno test it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Those pictures belong to JCGator's vehicle... it was an automatic. He turboed the GA16DE....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yea, thats around 140-145whp. if it's like 3 grand or more,,just better off goin turbo. should be interesting to see. Good luck!


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

James said:


> Those pictures belong to JCGator's vehicle... it was an automatic. He turboed the GA16DE....


What the hell are U talkin about? That is my Brother, look around and find a Silvia/240sx and read to me what name that is... ps its a 93 5sp

-Voya Vidakovic


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

chimmike said:


> yea, thats around 140-145whp. if it's like 3 grand or more,,just better off goin turbo. should be interesting to see. Good luck!


First 900$ 

I cant figure out how to post a pic. I just took a pick of the stuff so you dont think I am bull Shiting, Can someone give me there email and I'll send you the picture to put on the forum?

Thanks, Voya


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that turbo manifold is scary....................so is the downpipe.....do you ever consider flow characteristics or anything??????


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

TheSnail said:


> What the hell are U talkin about? That is my Brother, look around and find a Silvia/240sx and read to me what name that is... ps its a 93 5sp
> 
> -Voya Vidakovic


ok I see...


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

chimmike said:


> that turbo manifold is scary....................so is the downpipe.....do you ever consider flow characteristics or anything??????



hahah ! yea, at the time we just bought the welder, and got right to the sentra project, lol. the SC kit is being put together professionally, cost more but looks nice.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

good  glad to hear


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

the injector size and fuel press. will determine how much power you will make, along with engine management  wastegate to regulate boost on a supercharger?....why not regulate it with pulley size?


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

javierb14 said:


> the injector size and fuel press. will determine how much power you will make, along with engine management  wastegate to regulate boost on a supercharger?....why not regulate it with pulley size?



Because I would hate to see how much they sell hp adding smaller diameter pullies for a Mercedes 230 Compressor . Also the blower runs at 6psi. and I am using the hks wastegate to have it set to 1psi, and gradually increase the boost, not all cars exsesory pullies run at the same speed, so the blower full blast may run 4psi and it may run 9psi. Just need the waste gate for insurrence. I have 240sx injectors a fuel pressure regulatoe and a maxima fuel pump. No safc, but the injectors are just slightly more flowing then the stock g16 ones so everything runs fine. 

nevermid the spelling


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> Lots of us didn't even think anything above 150hp was possible with the GA16DE turbo, and that it was a total waste of time and money as well, but that was proven wrong (don't know to what extent though cause people talk of their 200+hp GA16DET but have no track numbers to prove it =\ ).


BLAH BLAH BLAH... I am so sick of hearing this. The number does not need to be proved............. We have dyno charts that prove it.....

There are 1,000,492 differet variables that come in to play with drag racing which is WHY it is not an accurate means of judging power.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

im hoping my turbo GA can atleast.. AT LEAST run 16's.. ill be happy then..

na jk.. but the supercharger.. thats interesting.. a good header could really be a good beneficiary of a S/C kit..


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

maybe its just me....but ive never ever heard of a wastegate being used with a blower except on the old detroit diesels which had blowers and turbos. good luck though....back when i was going to take cnc in school i was thinking of using a procharger head unit and custom make brackets...but it seemed too much work for not enough power.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Oh wow I was thinking about doing this but... hah I'm not some engineer, I mean my cousin and I were going to try something this summer but nothing as grand as this, hopefully this all works out, I would definently buy! Much better then 3000 for the turbo, in my opinion.. since I just bought heards and the cai I mean... I don't want to just throw that stuff away


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

Nico Flax said:


> Oh wow I was thinking about doing this but... hah I'm not some engineer, I mean my cousin and I were going to try something this summer but nothing as grand as this, hopefully this all works out, I would definently buy! Much better then 3000 for the turbo, in my opinion.. since I just bought heards and the cai I mean... I don't want to just throw that stuff away


actually its 4000$ now...

but, even for that price.. a turbo'd ga16 would destroy a supercharged ga.. hands down..

so i mean.. pay 4k for a turbo kit that will make your car faster than damn near any car off the factory floor.. i think its worth it


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

Today was a unproductive day, the shop is closed Sun. but he "Turbo Dave" took the SC to make custom flanges. I have finals tuesday so I will drop the car off at the shop tuesday to get finished up. It sould be done in three days. Sorry for the wait. I know how to post pics on Nico so here is a link to the forum to se the sc kit parts. 
-Voya
http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=658928#post658928


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Nico Flax said:


> Much better then 3000 for the turbo, in my opinion.. since I just bought heards and the cai I mean... I don't want to just throw that stuff away


yeah,, much better than turbo, how so?


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

alright I'm just a kid, unfortunetly I'm not rich so I don't got 4 grand just laying around, and even if I did, I would save it for a down on a real sports car like the Skyline, or at least an STI or EVO, now I'm aware that the turbo kit is great, lots of power, but 4 gs is just to much for me, 900 for a supercharger, not as much power yes, but in my mind worth a lot more then the turbo, sure the turbo is fast, but like I said 4 grand is just to much for me, I'd be throwing away my whole future, 900 I can afford, its fun, and I can hopefully get some decent power


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you won't get everything you need to make it run properly for 900......if that's what you are thinking, you're quite jaded.....


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

TheSnail said:


> First 900$
> 
> I cant figure out how to post a pic. I just took a pick of the stuff so you dont think I am bull Shiting, Can someone give me there email and I'll send you the picture to put on the forum?
> 
> Thanks, Voya


Sorry about the accusations... Had a few shots of Wild Turkey (yes by myself... I know that's sad) and saw your intercooler and it looks EXACTLY like how JC had his...


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

what are you talking about? the man just said he'll sell the kit for 900, if your talking about the fuel pump and all that, I think he is including that, but even if he isn't, thats not hard to find or setup, compared to custom flanges


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

chimmike said:


> you won't get everything you need to make it run properly for 900......if that's what you are thinking, you're quite jaded.....


??? How about this chimmike, this kit, the new 230 Compressor supercharger, the rb25 sidmount intercooler, all custom flanges, Tensioner pulley, HKS external wastage, the custom mounts, all custom piping, the new A/C belt, the 240sx injectors, all fluids will be included. This WILL run properly! I turboed the sentra for cheaper. I work at a shop (Finishline) and get many things for too cheep or free, so don’t think that this auction is to good to be true... Mark my word, the very first person to pay for the kit ( 3 days from now) Will be able to be able to drive my sentra, still supercharged , to see if it hauls ass or not. there is still one more supercharger at the shop, the same type. So there is a good chance that I will make another one after the first. ps: I would not think a turbo ga would beat a sc ga, Other things come into play, proper fuel ratio ( wide band), safc (the poor mans fuel management) The SC will Max out the MAF if not regulated, so how will you get more hp from turbo with out spending more money? Lets just say you got a 300zxtt MAF with a JWT ECU for free. Does the turbo kit you guys talk of for 3000-4000$ include fuel injectors? Just curios, I really don’t know. If not, 240sx injectors max out at 190-200hp to the flywheel far as well ga16 injectors. I understand to go for 275 flywheel hp +, go turbo, its more efficient, but up until that, don’t think for a second, you will be faster then a sc Ga, Believe me, my Ga was THE first turbocharger ga in the us (that I know), years before kits came out for it, So im not taking the SC side. Anyway, let me get this thing on the road in three days, then we will talk smack. 


-Voya


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're tellin me you can get a NEW supercharger meant for the Mercedes Kompressor for less than $1000, plus ALL that other stuff, for $900? I'm callin BS.

btw, isn't that s/c a roots unit? A centrifugal would be much better.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i'm glad you're trying this man. i mean no one else has. maybe it will be as easy as you think..maybe not. i think we would all like to see the completed project and maybe some nubmers.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Yea don't get discourgaged over the doubters, they are always going to say "it can't be done", didn't you read his posts, he gets parts for CHEAP, I'm pretty much ready to see what this thing can do, and if its good I'll pay the 900, can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i don't care how cheap you can get parts....a new supercharger unit alone will cost 600-900 from someone like jackson. Even if he has hook ups with Mercedes parts dealers, the s/c is STILL gonna cost a lot. And I wouldn't get a used supercharger.....chances are likely it's from a wrecked car. Not good.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Look he said it was brand new, sometimes you gotta trust people, lets just see where this goes before discouraging him to stop making it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i have no control over, nor do i care whether he makes it or not, but to get all that stuff for 900 it's gotta be smokin more than George Burns.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Nico Flax said:


> sometimes you gotta trust people


As long as there are scammers and bad businessmen out there, trusting others is just a pipe-dream for many of the car enthusiasts. There is a need for more than just the idea of a supercharger kit for people to really generate some interest in this.


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

The SC is almost new, It was off of a 2000 kompressor that was totaled from the back. I got it from a my custom fab guy that bought it in quantity, so I don’t even want to know how much he bought it for. From Mercedes Im sure it would cost 1500+ just for the SC. On ebay they sell used for 4-500$. I don’t like saying how much I get it for because it is well below market value, and doing so will only lower my final resale price. But I bought it for 150$. But don’t think that means anyone can go out with 150$ and get one. Anyway, It will be done in a couple of days, then you dis believers will putter away with shame. This reminds me back int the day when we turboed the sentra, alot of people laughed, a lot of people thought we were full of shit, but then one day the sentra came hissing along and jaws dropped. I tried to minimize the disbelieving by showing pics of the stuff, but in just a couple of days, I will give the disbelievers some hope. Tuesday afternoon I am dropping the car off at "turbo daves" shop, by now im sure he has made the SC flanges, and Wednesday... what can I say.. I'll be whining.
ps: Please un BS my 900$ price tag. due to the amount of people interested, I am going to list it on ebay for 800$ no reserve and let the market demand set the price, If it sells for 800, that’s fine, if it sells for 1200, that’s great too. I might do a "buy now"? Anyways, I will keep you guys up to date. 

Thanks-Voya


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

So whats the deal man!!!!


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

I made the bracket for the supercharger so now I only have to do pipes. Its maybe 5hrs of work left. Other then the bracket, I have not really done anything, I have been installing a rb20 in my friends 240, then two days ago I bought a second 240, then last night I bought a rb20 motor set of ebay. I am making an rb20 powered 240 just to resale to have money for the rb26 that’s going in my car. I have a sr swap for today, and a ca in two days. "turbo dave" as well as myself are swamped. All this is not setting back the sc financially, just there is a crap load going on. On Tuesday I will go to the shop again and see if we can finish it. I did not even have time to spend with my GF that came from out of state, the past 4 days. Sorry for the wait, my hands are full, I will finish it by next week I PROMISE !


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

damn...and she didnt flip?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

even if you get done by tuesday or whatever, you still have to take a lot of time tuning especially since the ecu is stock.. which i dont see how you are running different injectors, you must me be running really rich.. a safc can only do soo much


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

200sxOuTKasT said:


> (don't know to what extent though cause people talk of their 200+hp GA16DET but have no track numbers to prove it =\ ).


You don't test and prove horsepower numbers at the track.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

TheSnail said:


> let me get this thing on the road in three days, then we will talk smack.
> 
> 
> -Voya


Talk smack after you get some reputable dyno numbers....


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

he can't talk smack anyways, it's been more than 3 days since he said that


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

i swear mike, just tell people you run 15's or something.. so they will hush.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

with 230whp he should be high 13s I'd say


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Chuck said:


> i swear mike, just tell people you run 15's or something.. so they will hush.


nawww if people can't read a dyno chart or understand the fundimentals of measuring power accuratly then it's not worth going out of the way to please their tunnel vision super street mentality.

:cheers:


uhhh I live my life a 1/4 mile at a time.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i bet your car has so much torque it bends the frame! haha!


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I actually read Road and Track myself, and there new mag, SPEED, very cool, honestly I could car less about 0-60, I always thought tires and suspension were where to start, and how greater exit speed is greater speed on the straight an you all know the rest, hate drag racing, 1/4 mile racing seems too easy, I know its not! but I rather race on a circut, and not no nascar race locked in a left turn for life, but thats just me, somewhere along the line I got caught up in making the GA16 faster off the line, oh well, back to the subject! Cut the man some slack, he's producing something the world has never seen before! or something like that... right...


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

true.. i dont think we were dissing him on the idea.. but JWT sure could help.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

myoung said:


> uhhh I live my life a 1/4 mile at a time.


thats definetly a flag on the play for the F&F remark.. :fluffy:


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's been nearly 2 weeks since you announced this thing, sayin it'd be done in 3 days......whats the deal? 

in order to win us over....you've got to put some effort in. We're all busy, that's too common an excuse.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

personally i have high doubts, even if the setup gets finished, the question is if it going to run properly or even at all without blowing the motor..


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

as long as its tuned Fuel wise.... it should be ok.. I swear, Snail needs to contact JWT, and ask there opinion


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^agreed


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

bumping this up.. wondering what is the update with the S/C kit..


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Me too... what's up with this guy? Is he trying to live up to his screen namesake?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

like so many others that come in talk the talk... then disappear.. or some how live too far or don't have the money, or some other lame excuse for not dyno'ing... Same story different newbie names.

But I stand by what I said.. if you can do it.. and prove it I will apologize and we will give you all the credit we can.... until then it's just more talk


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

I don't understand, I was under the impression that this was a community, wouldn't it be better to help them now and give support, then to forgive later, I can understand there are the scammers and the fakes, but... lets see where it goes before we pound on him


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

We've given reasons why a supercharger just won't be as good for the money. He felt the need to say we were wrong. More than 2 weeks after he first posts saying it'll be done in 3 days, we have no word. Perhaps you all should start listening to the knowledgeable people now and then?

We help by saying what we do. If you think it takes away from the community, you're wrong.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Nico Flax said:


> I don't understand, I was under the impression that this was a community, wouldn't it be better to help them now and give support, then to forgive later, I can understand there are the scammers and the fakes, but... lets see where it goes before we pound on him


its not that we dont support him, we have given him ideas like talk to jwt to help him out, its just the fact that he hasn't produced anything yet.. he keeps saying a few more days but it drags on forever and hasn't responded on the forum for a long time.. but the thing is, we are trying to protect people from getting scammed.. i dont know bout you, but i dont want people to listen to lies and maybe end up throwing money away.. let the people with knowledge to guide you, not these people that are saying im building the best thing for your car, its dirt cheap... blah blah blah this is a scam blah blah..


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

Man, I come back 2 weeks later thinking this thing had already sold on ebay. What the hell is the hold up?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the hold up is what we told you.

no way a complete s/c kit can be done for 900 with proper management, and even if it was made, 130-140whp for all that money=not worth it.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

hell, he probably did get it finished, and went to test it out on the highway, and blew up


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

man what a bummer... I suppose I owe you nay sayers an apology, sorry, well hopefully the guy is ok if the car did explode, ha ha


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

Sorry, I am back now, I have been more busy then your mama. If you belive me or not, in the past two weeks I have bought another 240sx, bought a clean rb20det, and a rb26dett front clip. I have already instaled the sc kit, two days ago, it is bad ass, and it looks like it is stock on the car it is so clean. I had to get "Turbo dave" to do the compressor side flange again due to leaks. It is fun and will be on ebay in the next week . If you do not belive me, I have been on anouther site and was showing them my busy life. On the link you will see the sc ga16de, if you do not think it is a ga16, then go out side and look under your car. I dont want to sound mean, its just I have been too busy, to be online. I should have made the kit then posted, Im sorry, but I have been way too busy, five days after I first posted I bought the rb26, thats $4900 then $2000 of instal parts, $900 used bride seats rb20det $1400 and still need 1g left to go.The rb20 car will be on ebay aswell as my ga16sc kit. Any ways here is the link.
-snail

http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=689089#post689089


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

To make it up to you guys, who ever on this forum wins the sc on ebay , gets $100 off and if someone can drive to my house will get a free install. I know I have not kept up with the days, but you shoud know, I was the first person to make a turbo ga16de (to my knowledge) and am the first one to make a sc ga16de (to my knowledge) so dont worry about me bs'ing . Sorry for keeping you in the dark, I guess my screen name does live up to my reputation, lol, well, at least when I try to do five things at once. 
-Snail


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

we're glad you say it's badass....now tell us the dyno numbers....what management you're using, ic? etc.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

yeah really. good job.. more detailed pictures would be nice..

oops

It comes with mandrel bent piping, rb25 intercooler, 270cc injectors, hks waste gate to control boos for under 5.8 psi


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

170ish to the crank= 140ish whp, like I was thinking. Might as well get turbo.....at least you can up the boost from there.

270cc injectors? not a ton of room to up boost, lol


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

chimmike said:


> 170ish to the crank= 140ish whp, like I was thinking. Might as well get turbo.....at least you can up the boost from there.
> 
> 270cc injectors? not a ton of room to up boost, lol


well 85cc more than stock injectors. but that only will handle... ehhh 180bhp.. thats a vague guess, but its probably very close. like i said before, talk to jWT, get an upgraded maf, and injectors, get the 9psi pulley.. then the GA would be pretty happy.


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

The 270cc injectors can hold a hair ove 200hp (flywheel) on a 240sx, so it gives you alittle to work with. I chose the 270cc injectors, since I would be running around 6psi, and running 85cc increase is perfect for the added power. basicaly being cheap and not getting a fuel management. It works out great. we have done it for the turbo ga and once we took the turbo off we still ran the injectors, but that when it was running rich and was only good for fouling the plugs,lol. with 50 extra hp (?) the fuel matches it quite nice, and does not run lean or rich. Your right about the turbo, and always being able to increase boost, and the limiting factor on the sc is its 9psi max, but its something fun and you can turn the sc on and off as well as having the only ga16dze in the world (to my knowledge) and is basically maintenance free. My sentra has 171,000 miles in it and is still going strong, so even with so many miles on it, Im not worried about the sc doing any harm. With a 9psi pully, header and exhaust 370cc inj and a safc, you should be over 200hp at the crank, but if you are seeking a 300hp ga16, then go turbo, or add nitrous to the sc. 
-Snail


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

turbo has more potential, let us know bout a dyno... post the results


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

SC+Turbo is the most potent. It was band from rally in the mid 80's due to an unfair advantage aswell as uncontrolable cars. Someone should do this for their ga16, I was very very close to doing it to the ka. That would be magazine status.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

TheSnail said:


> SC+Turbo is the most potent. It was band from rally in the mid 80's due to an unfair advantage aswell as uncontrolable cars. Someone should do this for their ga16, I was very very close to doing it to the ka. That would be magazine status.



Just read that you have to do away w/ a/c to use this.


[email protected]!!!

Here in atlanta a/c is just about REQUIRED.

That sucks so bad. 




When you remove the a/c compressor if you want to put it back on, is it just a matter of having it recharged or is there more to it?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it looks like there is some sort of oil feed/return welded into the oil pan... can we get a closer view of that?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

actually james, to me, it appears as though its like.. a bracket holding the SC down there.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

oh ok, i see, the pictures are really hard to see...


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

It is a bracket that is drilled to the a/c compressor bolt pattern, then on the bracket are bolts and extensions that share the supercharger bolt pattern, so once you bolt on the bracket, then you slide on the sc, and four nuts at each corner hold it on.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sounds like the 170 hp at the crank is a number pulled from thin air.. Even so, At 170 you would only be at around 130whp... my tests have shown about a 28% loss in the drivetrain maybe even more on some GA's..and even more on automatics.

I'd like to see more testing before you sell this prototype.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

i agree.


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

28% on a fwd? HA HA HA ! ! ! Its around 17% for a 240sx, which would put a fwd sentra less then 15%. Sorry, I know you and your calculator would like to belive you have massive amounts of hp at the crank for you to tell your friends, but the truth is a inefficent 4wd system can produce a 28% loss, but a fwd? lol. Maybe if you had sand and water instead of tranny fluid. Put down the calculator, actualy pick it back up, type in your hp then subtract 50hp and thats where you stand. Sorry, but you dont own a 300hp Ga16.
-Snail


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

alright, genius........my GXE makes 126hp and the crank, and dynos right around 98-100whp......many cars have proven this................Spec V's are rated at 175hp @ crank and dyno 145-150whp stock.......so tell me what percentage that is?


----------



## TheSnail (May 1, 2004)

Okay genius, who rated that crank hp, and how did they rate that 127hp? R R R R R R R R R X X X X X X X X X 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8, maybe you will figure this out and I will nit have to waste my breath. Im no genius, but in comparison with your self I am...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

TheSnail said:


> Im no genius, but in comparison with your self I am...



yup, I'll drop 900 on a supposed full s/c kit with management that I'll have to remove a/c to use............sounds like a GREAT deal to me.

the "idiot" in me tells me to run the other direction....FAST.

Good luck on your, uhm, attempt at business venture. 

Until you get hard numbers, this thread, and topic will remain closed.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

chimmike is talking about a qg18de... which was rated at 126 at the crank....

I think you should seriously tone down the attitude man. Its not like your work is very high quality. Those picks suck but a blind retard can tell your welds suck ass. And here you are insulting people that would otherwise be curious about your setup.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

TheSnail said:


> Okay genius, who rated that crank hp, and how did they rate that 127hp? R R R R R R R R R X X X X X X X X X 8 8 8 8 8 8 8 8, maybe you will figure this out and I will nit have to waste my breath. Im no genius, but in comparison with your self I am...


First of all no one here ever uses crank numbers, unless you are a car manufaturer.. We've shown over and over and over the loss is always above 23% and higher on alot of Ga16 cars.. We have data to prove it.. what do you have?

The fact that you are pulling this 170hp out of thin air and plan on using that number for ebay shows you don't have a clue and are willing to push a unproven product on unsuspecting buyers.. 



> _actualy pick it back up, type in your hp then subtract 50hp and thats where you stand. Sorry, but you dont own a 300hp Ga16._


You are the one quoting crank hp not me.. 

Why don't you actually answer some of the questions you've been asked and come back with reputable dyno numbers.

If you can't take the heat then don't use this forum to peddle your ebay goods


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

It's been proven over and over that turbos are much more efficient on small displacement motors. Not like it's a secret.. gezzz... the fact that this comes from a "unknown" source with no test data and pushing it on EBAY should be enough to raise numerous questions... putting it nicely.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

UPDATE: Surprise Surprise....This guy BLEW his engine and is now trying to pass it off on ebay... 


BEWARE: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...item=2482004328


----------

